# Need best Speakers for DJ @ $1000.00



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

My dad just called me and told me that he is looking to spend approximately 1000.00 on some good speakers to be used for dances. He offered to run audio for a 50's club a few months ago and the people loved it. They pack the floor evey weekend.

He has been given a budget of about 1000.00 for some new speakers. These speakers will need to be mounted on the wall at least 8 feet from the ground to help prevent theft as things have been know to walk off. 

Looking for the best bang in terms of quality and price. He wants at least 4 speakers. I know this budget is not huge. However, it should be enough for the purpose. He already has a 12 inch sub and stereo.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

If they will hang the speakers ... I'm sure you want something small (12" or 15"), Right???

I don't know how fast they want to purchase them, but I have a pair of Gemini GSM 1250 (http://geminidj.com/gsm1250.html) they're okay to me (I use them at home as hobby) they're cheap.

You can try www.123dj.com, www.samash.com, www.guitarcenter.com or any other website that sells dj equipment ... I'm sure there is a lot to choose from ... I was looking at this a couple of weeks ago http://www.guitarcenter.com/Kustom-KPC215H-2x15--PA-Speaker-Cabinet-with-Horn-600820-i1152885.gc


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm assuming with the type of music he will be playing that he will not be needing all that much SPL. Those Gemini's would work nicely. I remember using some really huge (60" tall) Genimi's back in the early 80's in our mobile disco system.

When I owned my entertainment company we ran Peavey SP-4G's with dual 15's and horn loaded tweeters. They were about the only thing that I could ever find that were indestructible enough for my DJ's. We had 2 sets and after I sold the company to the guy who was managing it for me, he permanently mounted a pair of those on the wall in a night club he deejayed at weekly.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

He is an old guy with an AV receiver. I would hate for him to get overwhelmed with DJ equipment. Do you think that those speakers would sound as good and preform better then home audio speakers? 

I nothing about any of this stuff. I know you guys do thats why I am here. I just want him to be happy and proud of his choices.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those speakers would be absolutely fine for the application he is going to use them. That is what they are designed for.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Great I will let him know. It looks like DJ equipment is very affordable. Those links show complete setup for under a 1000. Is that normal?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... DJ equipment is fairly reasonable... or at least I've always found it to be reasonable.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Scuba, what country are you in? is the WA Wisconsin Arizona or Western Australia?

I have found that Wharfedales range of entry level pro speakers are slightly better in SQ than Gemini. They are also very competetively priced. Gemini of late seems to have slipped into the budget low grade market.

Something to thinkabout.

Dr F


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=245-805

Four of these for $720 ought to do it. Wire a set of two in series (two 4 Ohm speakers in series yields 8 Ohms) for each channel and run them off the front right and left channel speaker outputs of the AV receiver. If they are going to be hung, they must be secured properly!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Good find... those are very reasonably priced. And again, for your application they should work well.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

WA is Washington State.

I would like to thank all of you for the suggestions. I will get in touch with him today and let him know what I have come up with. Thanks again.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Scuba Diver said:


> ... I will get in touch with him today and let him know what I have come up with. Thanks again.


Before choosing the speakers don't forget this: You said that he has an A/V receiver ... look for the impedance of the speakers and receiver/amp to match :yes::yes::yes:

Maybe somebody else can post about this, but I'm not sure if you will have a problem if your rcvr/amp can't handle less than 8 ohms ...:dontknow:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

On some amps the speaker protection will cut in if you try to drive speakers lower than 6 ohms.
Although I haven't read that anywere I have experienced it serveral times.


----------

